# On the menu tonight...



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Tuscan grilled pork chops, honey-balsamic grilled carrots, sauteed hericot
verts, and ciabatta bread with "dippin" (as my daughters call it). It's just olive
oil, balsamic and pepper, with a little honey and garlic salt.

Pics and a recipe to follow...

I will say that I am using Kosmo's Pork Soak for the first time.

John


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 11, 2010)

That is just "Fing" incredible! I can't wait to see your pictures! Which McCormick's rubs are you going to use?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks. No McCormick tonight. I'm going with a brine/marinade approach. The Kosmo's
is the brine, and I'll give 'em a quick marinade in balsamic vinaigrette just before they
go on.

Then, I'll glaze them with a bit of honey, balsamic and a little butter a minute or so
before they come off.

John


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 11, 2010)

hericot verts?   :P 

You're missing an A and a S....and I bet they're just GREEN BEANS.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't think John wanted to offend bald people and he didn't spell them haricot verts, as to not offend hairless people.  Just my .02.  But who am I?  I just eat string beans.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 11, 2010)

McCormicks or not, When padiodaddio makes it I'm sure it can only be special.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> McCormicks or not, When padiodaddio makes it I'm sure it can only be special.


Thanks, Nick.

John


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 11, 2010)

PatioDaddio said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any time bro, your a genius! I try to be more and more like you each and every day, you complete me!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> PatioDaddio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any time bro, your a genius! I try to be more and more like you each and every day, you complete me![/quote:362h34vw]
No, not a genius, by any stretch. I'm just one guy that grillls, but I appreciate
your kind words.

John

P.S. Not to be a grammar teacher, but it's "you're", not "your".


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

OK, here are the pics. I decided not to cook the hericot verts, but the rest was good.






















Recipe to follow...

John


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 12, 2010)

That is unbelivable bro. All it needed was string beans and it would have been the perfect meal. Your fantastic!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2010)

John, everything looks great!  But I'll tell you, I've grilled carrots a few times and absolutely love them!  Yours look fantastic and I gotta be honest, the glaze didn't sound good, but it sure looks good and after that pic, I may have to give it a shot!!!  Nice cook bro!

BTW, what did you marinate the chops in?  Looks good Bro!


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 12, 2010)

Another winner John, looks great!


----------



## Vermin999 (Sep 12, 2010)

Great looking dinner and pics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

John


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2010)

PatioDaddio said:
			
		

> Thanks, guys.
> 
> John



Guess you overlooked it, but what did you marinate the chops in?  They look great and moist!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 12, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> PatioDaddio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am fairly certain it's not a marinade, but an Italian salad dressing of some sort - just can't tell which brand.  I've got my first born riding on this one!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3t8ze2vl]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am fairly certain it's not a marinade, but an Italian salad dressing of some sort - just can't tell which brand.  I've got my first born riding on this one!!![/quote:3t8ze2vl]
As I mentioned in the first post in the thread, I soaked them in Kosmo's Pork Soak
(4 hours). Then I rinsed the chops and marinated them for about an hour in balsamic
vinaigrette.

John


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 12, 2010)

PatioDaddio said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I mentioned in the first post in the thread, I soaked them in Kosmo's Pork Soak
(4 hours). Then I rinsed the chops and marinated them for about an hour in balsamic
vinaigrette.

John[/quote:zq2lsaba]

What brand?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2010)

PatioDaddio said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I mentioned in the first post in the thread, I soaked them in Kosmo's Pork Soak
(4 hours). Then I rinsed the chops and marinated them for about an hour in *balsamic
vinaigrette.*

John[/quote:2ntag8vs]

Is that the new clear balsamic I've been hearing about?  Cause, all the balsamic's I've seen are much darker than what you've used.  If so, where can I find this mysterious clear balsamic?  Will they sell it to the average Joe like me or do I need to take a trophy with me when purchasing?


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 12, 2010)

...going back to the 'balsamic', what are those red pepper flakes?  Finely chopped pimento?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 12, 2010)

Lets think McCormick!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> ...going back to the 'balsamic', what are those red pepper flakes?  Finely chopped pimento?


I used Good Seasons Zesty Italian as the base and added about 1/4 cup
of good balsamic and about 1/8 cup honey. So, the red flecks are the
peppers in the italian dressing.

John


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2010)

PatioDaddio said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eyetalian dressing as a Marinade?  No way?  Bro, that is genius.  That is NOW on my 'to do' list.  How long should I let it marinate?  

BTW, is a fleck the same as a flake?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> PatioDaddio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eyetalian dressing as a Marinade?  No way?  Bro, that is genius.  That is NOW on my 'to do' list.  How long should I let it marinate?  

BTW, is a fleck the same as a flake?[/quote:36genv1b]
As I said earlier, marinate one hour.


> Then I rinsed the chops and marinated them for about an hour in balsamic vinaigrette.


Yes, "fleck" and "flake" are synonymous.

John


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2010)

PatioDaddio said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said earlier, marinate one hour.


> Then I rinsed the chops and marinated them for about an hour in balsamic vinaigrette.


Yes, "fleck" and "flake" are synonymous.

John[/quote:yuh7i58u]

I'm sorry Bro, I didn't see where you said it earlier.  My bad Bro! Great and I mean great idea.

Now you are really confusing me.  I thought you put synonym in your rub?  Please explain.


----------

